# Any mandolinists here?



## Rtnrlfy

I consider myself an advanced beginner on the classical mandolin (although I have many years of experience on the piano, which at least gave me a head start on notation, rhythm, etc.); I'm currently working through Caterina Lichtenberg's course on the Artistworks site as well as learning some violin repertoire (tuned the same and violin music is much easier to find). Would love to 'meet' other folks with a similar interest!


----------



## Pugg

I wish I had the time to learn and play, alas


----------



## PJaye

Oh, me. devotedly and daily for a long time now. I get great enjoyment from the mandolin, and want to do my part in promoting it as a classical instrument by playing some performances sometime soon, and hopefully making a cd. I compose a lot and have many of my own classical, baroque and later Italian style pieces which I play on my 1900 Ferdinando De Cristofaro mandolin.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

PJaye said:


> Oh, me. devotedly and daily for a long time now. I get great enjoyment from the mandolin, and want to do my part in promoting it as a classical instrument by playing some performances sometime soon, and hopefully making a cd. I compose a lot and have many of my own classical, baroque and later Italian style pieces which I play on my 1900 Ferdinando De Cristofaro mandolin.


That's terrific - pics of your Cristofaro? My mandolin is an Eastman oval hole, not a bowlback, but I'm really enjoying it. I also have a mandola which is proving fun so far - I'm not as swift yet with clefs that aren't treble or bass. :-( There are several mandolin orchestras within 2-3 hours' distance of me, but they're all too far away to join.


----------



## PJaye

Rtnrlfy said:


> That's terrific - pics of your Cristofaro? My mandolin is an Eastman oval hole, not a bowlback, but I'm really enjoying it. I also have a mandola which is proving fun so far - I'm not as swift yet with clefs that aren't treble or bass. :-( There are several mandolin orchestras within 2-3 hours' distance of me, but they're all too far away to join.


My instrument isn't a bowlback either, though it looks like one from the front. It's a pretty rare bird I think, and some design elements are quite unique such as the bridge extension being secured at the bottom of the sound hole, rather than going across the center as is most common in neopolitan and bowlback mandolins. I'm very happy with it and love the sound.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rtnrlfy and PJay you're both lucky persons! I love Mandolin and Luth! Having a voice type of Countertenor I wish I could play either of them to accompany myself...


----------



## JeffD

Hey everyone. Finally found this thread.

I play mandolin, and am currently making the transition from folk and traditional music to classical. Right now working on some Scarlatti, Munier, and Vivaldi.

I play a Lyon and Healy Model A circa about 1925, the asymmetrical two pointer with the fiddle scroll on the peghead. I just purchased a 1898 Fratelli Vinaccia bowlback. Look forward to talking with you all.


----------



## Sonata

I'm starting to get into mandolin music a little more recently, it's a fun instrument. I was contemplating picking up a mandolin but I think I'm going over to the dark side and trying electric guitar for now. But I still won't rule out mandolin down the line. What's your favorite type of mandolin music to play? Classical, bluegrass, folk? I could see myself getting into folk, but bluegrass is rather out for me


----------



## malc

Like the guitar , the mandolin and mandola seem a bit left out of modern music ,is it the traditional approach of most players?


----------

